# Fs:210 gals



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

Selling 210 gals oceanic tank 7'x2'x2' glass
Come with stand 
xp3 
Fx5
2 4feet light
$500


----------



## Aquascene604 (Oct 21, 2013)

Pm sent please reply


----------



## Aquascene604 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey there I am seriously interested in the tank please let me know when I can come look at it as I do love the look of it 
Number sent it in pm


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

Bump.....the Canucks logo can be remove by peeling it off. You can just buy the tank and stand for $300.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Tempered glass ? Thickness please?


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

1/2" not tempered.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey Daryl, can you please text me some pics of the stand, doors open?
I'm very interested in the tank & stand.
778-238-9269


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Great deal. Im planning on buying a 210 next year. Too bad you are selling it now or Id be all over this.


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

bump .


----------



## Rancor aquatics (Jun 6, 2014)

Pm sent, thanks


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

sold .


----------

